# DSPeaker Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

*DSPeaker Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core?*

Hello,

I am thinking of upgrading my setup..

At the moment, I am using SlimDevices Transporter with DEQ2496 in a digital loop,
the equalization I perform using REW (of course)..

Functionality-wise, DEQ2496 is acceptable, but it is inner quality is so garbage (e.g. jitter, noise, etc.)
Of course, the benefits are greater than the drawbacks hence I use it..


The candidate is new Anti-Mode 2.0
What's bother me is that its digital output is fixed on 48/24, while I am using lot of high-rez music..
[ Yes, and some have enough energy up to 27KHz, although I hear up to 21Khz ]

What do you guys say?


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I decided in the meantime to save the money..

I am going to eliminate the EQ completely and apply the SOX equalizer effect on the server (that streams the content to the DAC)

I need to do some coding, but I believe it will be worth that

I have one question, though:

Is it possible to use external sweep generator with REW?
I mean, I want to playback the calibration signal from the Squeezeserver, but measure it with REW


----------

